# I would freak!



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/new...2011/02/man_declared_dead_twice_in_fou_1.html


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe he was a Zombie and they just didn't realize it.

Can you imagine how the wife felt? Poor Woman.


----------



## BarkAtTheMoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats awful.. I would have freaked out if that happened to me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm dead. It's really no biggie.


----------

